
The Unix Koans of Master Foo - sundarurfriend
http://rationalfiction.io/story/the-unix-koans-of-master-foo
======
clarkmoody

      Master Foo once said to a visiting programmer: “There is
      more Unix-nature in one line of shell script than there is
      in ten thousand lines of C.”

------
paulmooreparks
This is missing a few stories that are on the canonical site (which is linked,
fortunately). One of the highlights of my life was collaborating with Eric in
writing "Master Foo and the Recruiter."

~~~
emacsgifs
It seems to be linked.

[http://catb.org/esr/writings/unix-
koans/recruiter.html](http://catb.org/esr/writings/unix-koans/recruiter.html)

------
raldu
Web Archive and Archive.is links against Slashdot effect (502):

[https://web.archive.org/web/20171223200014/http://rationalfi...](https://web.archive.org/web/20171223200014/http://rationalfiction.io/story/the-
unix-koans-of-master-foo)

[https://archive.fo/Tbzps](https://archive.fo/Tbzps)

